# ~Baby girl is 10 months~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys! :wave:

Chanel is 10 months old today! You know crazy old me, I celebrate every single
month, haha. She had a gourmet meal today from her favorite fish. Once her
papa gets home we'll all go on a little adventure together, it's a beautiful sunny
day! I took some quick shots around the house to share with you all, since it's
been a while. I hope everyone is well! Have a great day! :love2:




















































I love the color of her little silly floppy ears. :daisy:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a fun day so far with more fun to come!! Beautiful Chanel happy 10 month day!!! from Tina and Lulu and Gidget.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thanks Tina! You're so sweet.
Well, hubby will be home in 10 minutes, so off we go! 
Have our water, treats, fetch toys and poop bags packed, lol. 
Talk soon.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She's got such a sweet face


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh happy happy birthday Chanel! I hope you had a fun and adventureous day, and enjoy your very special dinner!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dazy Mae said:


> She's got such a sweet face


Oh thank you! :daisy:
Chanel is a very good girl, I can't say it enough, she's a real angel, 
a pleasure to be around, I'm very lucky to be a part of her life. Her
sweetness radiates through her little face, she might not be one of
the most "perfect" looking Chis, but she sure is one of the most loving.
Your pair is very adorable, since you came back on the forum I have
been admiring their picture in your siggy, they look like they are best
buds too. Are they related? 





LBChi said:


> Oh happy happy birthday Chanel! I hope you had a fun and adventureous day, and enjoy your very special dinner!


Thank you! 
We all had a really fun time, even met a new doggy friend named Giorgio Armani,
lol :lol:, it was the last nice sunny day, they are promising rain for the next 10 days! 
Hope you and your pups are doing well, hope your back is better. Take care!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such a pretty girl and growing up so fast!!

I can't hardly wait to hear what her 1 year old birthday will be like!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy 10month bday Chanel!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Such a pretty girl and growing up so fast!!
> 
> I can't hardly wait to hear what her 1 year old birthday will be like!!


Too fast!  The days, weeks, months just fly by! I try to make the most of
each day with her, but that just makes the time go by faster, we just have 
too much fun. We will definitely have a very special celebration for her 1 year,
lots of scrumptious foods, fun activity outside, some presents and maybe even
cake(at least for hubby,lol, he's the biggest baby of the family!)




teetee said:


> Happy 10month bday Chanel!!!


Thank you! 
Glad you don't think I'm silly for celebrating, lol. I always do it every month for
the pups' first year, then it's once per year like normal people...wait do normal
people even celebrate their dog's b-day? Probably not, huh? LOL :lol:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

So pretty what a spoiled lil gal she is so lucky to have you as her Mommy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Jenn thank you! 
Your kitties are so pretty, I just caught myself admiring them once again in your siggy.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She is soo beautiful. I just love her coloring and her fluffiness. Happy 10th month, pretty girl.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Bday!!!! Hope you, your hubby and furrbabies had an awsomeeeee day!!! ***Hugs**​


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> She is soo beautiful. I just love her coloring and her fluffiness. Happy 10th month, pretty girl.


Thanks Pam!  I hope she'll be as fluffy as Reggie one day, he's a looker! 





Wawies said:


> Happy Bday!!!! Hope you, your hubby and furrbabies had an awsomeeeee day!!! ***Hugs**​



Laura, that is SO gorgeous! I love it, you are so sweet, thank you! :daisy: Can I keep it? I'll use it as a siggy, it's so nice.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Of course u can keep it, made it special for you and chanel!!!! give her lots of hugs for me pls hehe n hugs 2 u~ She looks so beautiful in her pics ! :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thanks! I will definitely give her lots of hugs from you. 
Hope your adorable pups are all well!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy 10 month birthday!!! I hadn't realized that Kerrigan and Chanel are almost the exact same age. Kerri was born early July so she is almost 10 months old!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Happy 10 month birthday!!! I hadn't realized that Kerrigan and Chanel are almost the exact same age. Kerri was born early July so she is almost 10 months old!



Please please please let me know if you ever come down to Montreal, we will
have a birthday party for our girls, it's ok if it's not their birthday, we'll still
celebrate! haha :lol: I bet they would get along, both so adventurous. 

Can you even believe that your little Kerri is going to be a year soon?! 
I'm looking at Chanel's puppy pics right now and I honestly do not understand
where did this little tiny fluff ball go??? And who is this big furry monster on my
couch??? lol  :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey Chanel!!!  omg happy 10 months! lmao yes your mommy is a bit nutty for celebrating every month! lmao  but she is one awesome owner isnt she? :lol:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just can't believe it! It seems like I was stepping on fallen puppy teeth just yesterday! Now I basically have an adult dog on my hands! I would be more sad about the puppy days fading away if it weren't for her being old enough to start agility very, very soon. Can't wait for that!

And if I am ever up your way we MUST have a party! Or you could take a vacation to Vegas... it is a very fun city. And I know a bakery that makes dog cakes...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww she does have the sweetest face, Happy Birthday 10 month that is Chanel


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy 10 months gorgeous Chanel! I love the colour on the back of her ears too! 
I hope you all enjoyed your walk!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Happy 10 month birthday beautiful Chanel! Glad you got spoilt 

Axle 's girlfriend Dolly (my mum's maltese x toy poodle) is white with ginger ears too. Must be his type of girl so you better watch out or he might start a long distance romance with Miss Chanel.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

shes just FAR too cute! LOL tillie is gonna be 10 months in about 2 weeks and 1 day!! XD i so excited! LOL x


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

What a beauty! Love her zebra print harness that's the one I want for Benny! Where did you get that one if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Chanel is lovely as always. =) She really seems to have the same coat type as my Kahlua did growing up. lots of soft fur but a fluffy plume of a tail and ear tufts lol! Love it.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy birthday girlie. The sixth pic makes her look like royality.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey Chanel!!!  omg happy 10 months! lmao yes your mommy is a bit nutty for celebrating every month! lmao  but she is one awesome owner isnt she? :lol:


Her mommy is VERY MUCH nutty, lol, but it's all peachy, since I'm not alone...
this whole house is full of nuts!  haha, oh my goodness. Thanks for such a
super sweet compliment, keep them coming, I like! haha 





doginthedesert said:


> I just can't believe it! It seems like I was stepping on fallen puppy teeth just yesterday! Now I basically have an adult dog on my hands! I would be more sad about the puppy days fading away if it weren't for her being old enough to start agility very, very soon. Can't wait for that!
> 
> And if I am ever up your way we MUST have a party! Or you could take a vacation to Vegas... it is a very fun city. And I know a bakery that makes dog cakes...


When are you planning on starting agility? It's a great idea by the way!!! 
And I'd love to go to Vegas, but because of my illness and the Basenjis, 
we've been only travelling within the country lately, never too far from
hospitals and with places that accept our whole crazy pack. So there,
it's decided, you come down to see us instead!  






Zoey's Mom said:


> Awwww she does have the sweetest face, Happy Birthday 10 month that is Chanel


Thank you Kay! :daisy:





Charlotte~ said:


> Happy 10 months gorgeous Chanel! I love the colour on the back of her ears too!
> I hope you all enjoyed your walk!


Thank you, we did have a great time!  It's always fun when Chanel is around.





OzChi said:


> Happy 10 month birthday beautiful Chanel! Glad you got spoilt
> 
> Axle 's girlfriend Dolly (my mum's maltese x toy poodle) is white with ginger ears too. Must be his type of girl so you better watch out or he might start a long distance romance with Miss Chanel.


Haha, Axle is more than welcome to start all kinds of romance with Chanel,
but you better warn him that he must go through Rocky & Benji (Chanel's big
brothers and protectors) first! :coolwink:





theshanman97 said:


> shes just FAR too cute! LOL tillie is gonna be 10 months in about 2 weeks and 1 day!! XD i so excited! LOL x


Aww thanks Shannon! Tillie is very cute too. :love2:
Hope your doggies, your mom and you are all doing well.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mary J said:


> What a beauty! Love her zebra print harness that's the one I want for Benny! Where did you get that one if you don't mind my asking?


Thank you Mary!  Benny is such a hunk. I'm glad you joined the forum, 
and hope you are having a nice time here. I do not mind telling you where
I got the harness at all. It is a Puppia vest harness, I bought it from a very
nice seller on Ebay, she does not have this model in stock right now, but she
updates her stock pretty often, here is the link to her Ebay online doggie
store. She has a lot of very nice Puppia models, and she ships fast. I do
not have a lot of online ordering experience, but this seller I trust and am 
always happy with.

http://stores.ebay.ca/The-Doggie-Bo...id=42790815&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1

I just looked for you and found this seller that has the zebra harness in stock...
Puppia Luxury Vest Dog Harness STEP IN ZEBRA BLACK - M | eBay





KittynKahlua said:


> Chanel is lovely as always. =) She really seems to have the same coat type as my Kahlua did growing up. lots of soft fur but a fluffy plume of a tail and ear tufts lol! Love it.


I remember when Chanel was a tiny puppy you told me that she will have a
beautiful coat when she grows up, looks like we are getting there. Right now
it's mostly all in the tail, lol, but it sure is thick and soft. Kahlua's coat is super
nice, actually everything about her is SUPER! 




KritterMom said:


> Happy birthday girlie. The sixth pic makes her look like royality.


Haha, if you only knew how deceiving looks can be. Chanel sure looks like a
princess, but she acts like a warrior, lol, we nicknamed her Rambo, haha. She
has great endurance, always up for activity and adventure, loves to get dirty,
and does not let anything stand in her way. She's a cool dog, very entertaining. 
Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy 10 months Chanel


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you LS! That was very nice of you to check on the harness for me! Oh yes, I am really enjoying this forum! Everyone is very friendly and helpful. love looking at all the pics and video's! Your babies are simple adorable


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh and forgot to say, I am so glad there are lots of people that feed a raw food diet to their toy dogs. Most of the raw groups I am on are mainly LARGE breed doggies. Nice to talk to others with the same breed


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

wootz for channel, i cant imagine when she turns 1 year old. lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She deserves a party every month ...little angel...love the pic of her laying on that pillow bed....


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Even though she's tiny she looks quite regal especially with her plumed, feather like, tail!
I can't believe she's already 10 months! Happy 10 month celebration, little girl!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

She's always such an ecstatic little thing, is it any wonder!!!

Love the creamy coloured harness & that knotted bed is beautiful, did you make it from that link I gave you? Mine went along perfectly until I got to the corners, couldn't figure out how to do it so they ended up all bunched & scrunched lol.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, happy 10th month beautiful Chanel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Happy 10 months Chanel


Thank you. 




Mary J said:


> Thank you LS! That was very nice of you to check on the harness for me! Oh yes, I am really enjoying this forum! Everyone is very friendly and helpful. love looking at all the pics and video's! Your babies are simple adorable





Mary J said:


> Oh and forgot to say, I am so glad there are lots of people that feed a raw food diet to their toy dogs. Most of the raw groups I am on are mainly LARGE breed doggies. Nice to talk to others with the same breed


Oh absolutely! It's so nice to be around caring pet owners. It is a very
positive environment, I like it very much. Thank you for your compliments 
on my little pack, they are all very good dogs. 





PR Punk Skater said:


> wootz for channel, i cant imagine when she turns 1 year old. lol


Hey you!  Where have you been hiding?
Hope you and your girlfriend are doing well.
Big kiss to your pup as well. 






nabi said:


> She deserves a party every month ...little angel...love the pic of her laying on that pillow bed....


Thank you. :daisy:
You are right, she really does. Because she is a pure delight to have around.





Nala said:


> Even though she's tiny she looks quite regal especially with her plumed, feather like, tail!
> I can't believe she's already 10 months! Happy 10 month celebration, little girl!


Aww thank you!
Chanel is a big girl, a whole 8.5 pounds! :laughing5: 
So huge for a Chi, but still the tiniest girl on our block.





AussieLass said:


> She's always such an ecstatic little thing, is it any wonder!!!
> 
> Love the creamy coloured harness & that knotted bed is beautiful, did you make it from that link I gave you? Mine went along perfectly until I got to the corners, couldn't figure out how to do it so they ended up all bunched & scrunched lol.


Thank you love! The harness is Puppia, I will provide the link in case you might
be interested. It's very pretty, but not easy to keep clean in this filthy city,
haha, but thank goodness it's washable! And yes I did make the bed according 
to the video you posted, but to be honest I did not follow instructions
precisely. I did not have the proper scissors, or fleece, just cheap 8 year old
1$ scissors and an old dog blanket that was full of holes. I know I know "a
bad workman blames his tools", haha, but I simply wanted to try a "sketch"
type version first before I ruin good fabric. I will definitely get proper scissors
and some fleece and try again, it's a very neat idea. Thank you so much for
sharing the link with me. Which reminds me, here is the link for the Puppia
harness, for you just in case...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390402632860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648






Hollysmom said:


> Awww, happy 10th month beautiful Chanel!


Thank you. :love2:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you love! The harness is Puppia, I will provide the link in case you might
> be interested. It's very pretty, but not easy to keep clean in this filthy city,
> haha, but thank goodness it's washable! And yes I did make the bed according
> to the video you posted, but to be honest I did not follow instructions
> ...


Thanks for the link - actually, looking at pics of Chanel, it becomes immediately apparent that she would have close to a harness for every week of the year you wicked, excessive, compulsive, you :laughing5:

Well if that's what you turned out with cruddy tools and an old blanket, I won't be sharing pics of mine which was new hooly dooly store bought scissors just for this job, a brand new fleece blanket .... and then there's me, "The Butcher of Brisbane" when it comes to doing anything "girlie" lmao. Next one you make, fill it with yours & hubby's old clothes, makes for a lumpy bed but they behave like they died & went to heaven as they snuffle around in there, pressing their little noses in and breathing deeply.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Thanks for the link - actually, looking at pics of Chanel, it becomes immediately apparent that she would have close to a harness for every week of the year you wicked, excessive, compulsive, you :laughing5:
> 
> Well if that's what you turned out with cruddy tools and an old blanket, I won't be sharing pics of mine which was new hooly dooly store bought scissors just for this job, a brand new fleece blanket .... and then there's me, "The Butcher of Brisbane" when it comes to doing anything "girlie" lmao. Next one you make, fill it with yours & hubby's old clothes, makes for a lumpy bed but they behave like they died & went to heaven as they snuffle around in there, pressing their little noses in and breathing deeply.



Haha, don't judge me! :lol: I admit, I have a harness addiction! What can I
say, for some girls it's shoes and fancy bags, for me it's dog harnesses! Haha.
I'm actually a minimalist, I like to only live off of very basic necessities, no
fancy things, no credit cards, no phone, no extra clothing or furniture, one
pair of runners and one pair of winter boots, just the basics. But when it
comes to my pets and hubby, it's a different story, they get spoiled rotten.
They do use everything they have though, nothing sits in the closet, it all
gets used and abused, so it's justified! haha :coolwink:

You know I've been thinking, I would really love to see some recent photos
of your beautiful pack. It has been far too long. You have such fabulous dogs,
you must share!


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you!
> Glad you don't think I'm silly for celebrating, lol. I always do it every month for
> the pups' first year, then it's once per year like normal people...wait do normal
> people even celebrate their dog's b-day? Probably not, huh? LOL :lol:



I thought it was 'normal' people who DO celebrate. I have a picture of Ginger eating birthday cake at the party for a couple of her cocker friends - standing right up on the table chowing down!

Happy belated birthday, Chanel! You are one gorgeous little girl!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy 10-month bday beautiful Chanel!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a pretty girl. I love her coloring. I haven't noticed it before.


----------

